# CWM Recovery for LG Spectrum



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

*THIS METHOD IS OUTDATED. PLEASE USE THE NEW RECOVERY HERE: *http://rootzwiki.com/topic/20439-cwm-touch-recovery-for-lg-spectrum-ported-from-koushs-release-for-nitro/

Credit goes to the guys at XDA for doing the initial work on CWM for the Nitro[CWM][24/01] ClockworkMod 5 Recovery For LG Nitro HD - xda-developers

With that said, here comes the warnings

DO NOT do this if you are not familiar with the DD command.
DO NOT do this if you are not familiar with how to recover your phone from the LG .cab files.
DO NOT do this if you do not understand how badly you will wreck your phone.
DO NOT touch the page 7 partition. If you do, your phone is FULL BRICK as page 7 has all the Download Mode and Format System info
*DO NOT USE THE BUILT IN COMMAND TO FORMAT ANY PARTITION, THIS INCLUDES RESTORING NANDROID BACKUPS*
There is a known bug of /data being corrupted if you use the format command in CWM. You have been warned.

Now that we have that out of the way, here we go.

Download the recovery file here : http://androidfiles....wm_recovery.img

Do a MD5 hash check on the completed file. The hash should return as 9fdcb32f01c21d72776a641262e273
If it didn't try the file again. If you are still getting issues, let me know.

Place the cwm_recovery.img file into the same directory as ADB

Push the img file to the SD card on your phone using ADB.

ADB into your phone and SU to enter super user mode

*CRITICAL STEP:*

Make a DD backup of your recovery partition in case something goofs up. The command would be as follows "dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p13 of=/sdcard/orig_recovery.img" Do not mess up this step and make sure to get that orig_recovery.img file to some place safe.

Next CD to /sdcard
ls -l to make sure you really are in your sd card directory and that cwm_recovery.img is sitting there.
now run "dd if=cwm_recovery.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p13"
If all went well you should be able to exit out of ADB and then run ADB REBOOT RECOVERY.

If any of this sounds weird to you DO NOT TRY THIS. I will not be helping people trouble shoot their bricked phones. What this does at this point is allows us to ADB into our phone while in recovery and replace system files while the system is not loaded. The power button selects menu items. When you first go in, you will need to go into "mounts and storage" and mount your /system directory to see and modify your system files.

Now that this is out, hopefully we can get some ROM loving.

EDIT: The phone will pull a copy of the original recovery from the boot partition which will over write the CWM recovery. If you want to stop this from happening, you will need to do the following in ADB _*BEFORE*_ installing CWM. At some point I will get around to writing a .bat file for all of this.

adb shell
su
mount -orw,remount /dev/block/system /system
rm /system/etc/install-recovery.sh
exit
adb reboot


----------



## ups2525 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Neph...youve started a couple of resourceful threads here and I wanted to say thanks for you'r contributions to the Spectrum.


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks ups2525. I just wish they would open a spectrum forum over at XDA. I would love to get all this info out into the main stream. Right now the only place close to place it would be in the Nitro forum.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

meh. Screw XDA. Rootz is a better, less drama-packed community and posting it here WILL get the info out. Devs over there need to be told about posting here and why it's a wise idea. In all honesty, before I started roming my Droid, I found the best posts and advice on Rootz.


----------



## nitroglycerine33 (Jun 10, 2011)

Does the Nitro have the same mount points as the Spectrum?


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

It has the same mounts, but on different partitions. Please see the two links below for what I have mapped out.

http://androidfiles.massivefilehost.com/misc_files/mounts.txt

http://androidfiles.massivefilehost.com/misc_files/partitions.txt


----------



## nitroglycerine33 (Jun 10, 2011)

Did you pull the boot.img from the spectrum? Since the blocks are different I would not advise to use it right now. You could potentially hard brick your phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

Nitro, yes, I pulled the Recovery from the Spectrum. I then extracted the Initrd from the Nitro package, updated the mount points and injected this into the Spectrum recovery which is what you see posted. I have had no issues mounting /data or /system and ADB works fine. The only glitches at this point are that the Spectrum has a backup recovery which over writes CWM at reboot and that the CWM format command will corrupt /Data. The format issues has a work around in the begining of the Nitro link I have posted. The backup some where in the system is what I am working on this weekend.


----------



## nitroglycerine33 (Jun 10, 2011)

Neph said:


> Nitro, yes, I pulled the Recovery from the Spectrum. I then extracted the Initrd from the Nitro package, updated the mount points and injected this into the Spectrum recovery which is what you see posted. I have had no issues mounting /data or /system and ADB works fine. The only glitches at this point are that the Spectrum has a backup recovery which over writes CWM at reboot and that the CWM format command will corrupt /Data. The format issues has a work around in the begining of the Nitro link I have posted. The backup some where in the system is what I am working on this weekend.


Excellent. Good work Neph. Just wanted to be sure that the blocks are mounted correctly. In system/etc is there a install-recovery script? That is probably overwriting the clockwork recovery on boot. If it is there try removing it and see if that fixes it.


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

Yep, that looks like that would be it. It's pulling a copy of recovery from the boot partition.

#!/system/bin/sh
if ! applypatch -c EMMC:/dev/block/mmcblk0p13:2048:386f29c45658e0537c5a92e5cf424c661b125788; then
log -t recovery "Installing new recovery image"
applypatch EMMC:/dev/block/mmcblk0p8:7254016:eb3b68749e0df7857c13f2672d7f677525d64040 EMMC:/dev/block/mmcblk0p13 328bb3595ef8e689d474c84d8770f4fbb9d8384a 7493632 eb3b68749e0df7857c13f2672d7f677525d64040:/system/recovery-from-boot.p
else
log -t recovery "Recovery image already installed"
fi

I remounted /system as rw and killed the file /system/etc/install_recovery.sh and now I can reboot all I want and still have CWM recovery.


----------



## X-AMP (Feb 19, 2012)

everytime i try the line mv /system/etc/install_recovery.sh /sdcard/install_recovery.sh
it fails with the following "failed on 'mv /system/etc/install_recovery.sh /sdcard/install_recovery.sh' - Cross-device link"
whats up and what can i do?


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

ok, instead mv /system/etc/install_recovery.sh /sdcard/install_recovery.sh do this line.

mv /system/etc/install-recovery.sh /sdcard/install-recovery.bak

I didn't realize there would be issues with moving a file from the emmc to the SD Card. I flat out removed mine so I never ran into the error. I also realized that the _ should have been a - in the file name.


----------



## X-AMP (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks, I'll have to try it when get a chance


----------



## nitroglycerine33 (Jun 10, 2011)

Just delete the script. It will not hurt anything.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

So how similar is the p920 to the vs920? Are many of the device attributes similar/the same?


----------



## songjacked (Mar 10, 2012)

https://plus.google.com/115049428938715274412/posts

Arcee from the CM team has been working on porting CM9 to the Nitro HD. He just released a fully functioning CWR, any chance of someone getting that to work for us?


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

I need a copy of the new recovery and can have it ported in less then a few minutes.


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok, I've built this thing 3 times now and while it boots, nothing will show up on screen. Being as this is now a touch recovery, I wonder if there are going to be more issues with porting this over. I'll see what I can find out tonight.


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok, not sure wth happened, but a previous made copy I had worked all of a sudden. I'm going to reboot a few more times, then I will be looking for testers. Let me know if you are interested as this is a touch recovery.


----------



## dandroid (Jul 13, 2011)

Neph said:


> Ok, not sure wth happened, but a previous made copy I had worked all of a sudden. I'm going to reboot a few more times, then I will be looking for testers. Let me know if you are interested as this is a touch recovery.


Awesome. Thanks for the work on this Neph. I'm new to the spectrum but not new to androids at all. This is exciting stuff. This is such an underrated device and its awesome to see things move along.


----------



## alex4580 (Dec 21, 2011)

Neph said:


> Ok, not sure wth happened, but a previous made copy I had worked all of a sudden. I'm going to reboot a few more times, then I will be looking for testers. Let me know if you are interested as this is a touch recovery.


let me get in on this. i'll gladly help with any guinea pigging you need done.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Guys, unless this is a new build he did, it's already complete and part of an 'all in one': http://androidforums.com/spectrum-all-things-root/512151-one-click-updated-lg-spectrum-all-one-pkg-root-cwm-touch-recovery-unroot.html


----------



## 1freak4linux (Mar 29, 2012)

Heads up the LGEmail files on the SDCard will stop CWM from working correctly, remove them.
I ran across this just now and removed the files cause CWM would not flash correctly and after removal of files CWM worked.


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok, I'm not sure what you are referring to, but I've had no issues running CWM and I still have LGEmail running. Can you be more specific as to what you were having issues with? Saying it would not flash correctly would be a very far stretch to tie into having an e-mail program running on the phone that blocked it.


----------



## Lightswarm (Jun 11, 2012)

So the method MrB206 linked is a stable way to grab CWM onto the LG Spectrum? I'm not new to rooting, I've had the Sammy Fascinate and I'd usually push CWM via Odin and have rooted via ADB but I wanted to know if at the moment, this is the only way to get CWM on my device.

Is this CWM fully functional? I've read the posts on this forum and that link but somewhere i got confused, so I wanted to know if I am able to wipe data and cache then proceed to flashing the ROM of my liking. Any help/clarification is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Hollywoods14 (Mar 14, 2012)

Lightswarm said:


> So the method MrB206 linked is a stable way to grab CWM onto the LG Spectrum? I'm not new to rooting, I've had the Sammy Fascinate and I'd usually push CWM via Odin and have rooted via ADB but I wanted to know if at the moment, this is the only way to get CWM on my device.
> 
> Is this CWM fully functional? I've read the posts on this forum and that link but somewhere i got confused, so I wanted to know if I am able to wipe data and cache then proceed to flashing the ROM of my liking. Any help/clarification is much appreciated. Thanks!


Yes it is stable and i believe the only way..... dont try to use rom manager. Unfortunately though the link in that particular thread no longer works. If follow the link to that forum there is another thread with a mirror link for the same all in one too. Also find the bootloop fix zip and keep that and keep it on your sd card as the button combo to enter cwm causes the phone to boot loop into cwm.
Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lightswarm (Jun 11, 2012)

Hollywoods14 said:


> Yes it is stable and i believe the only way..... dont try to use rom manager. Unfortunately though the link in that particular thread no longer works. If follow the link to that forum there is another thread with a mirror link for the same all in one too. Also find the bootloop fix zip and keep that and keep it on your sd card as the button combo to enter cwm causes the phone to boot loop into cwm.
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


Okay, so I rooted my Spectrum and pushed CWM via AllinOne. However, I don't understand how to boot into recover. I tried via the All In One and the phone booted into a blank screen which was supposed to be CWM. I understand not to use ROM manager like you advised and like what the rest of the forums say but may I know why? Does using ROM manager to boot into CWM Recovery result in boot loop only to CWM? If it is then can I just use the CWM Boot loop fix provided by Neph? Please lmk thanks!


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm just going to point you at the first post here which answers everything and should have been the first thing you needed to read anyways.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/20439-cwm-touch-recovery-for-lg-spectrum-ported-from-koushs-release-for-nitro/


----------



## Hollywoods14 (Mar 14, 2012)

Lightswarm said:


> Okay, so I rooted my Spectrum and pushed CWM via AllinOne. However, I don't understand how to boot into recover. I tried via the All In One and the phone booted into a blank screen which was supposed to be CWM. I understand not to use ROM manager like you advised and like what the rest of the forums say but may I know why? Does using ROM manager to boot into CWM Recovery result in boot loop only to CWM? If it is then can I just use the CWM Boot loop fix provided by Neph? Please lmk thanks!


you can use rom manager to boot into cwm, but DO NOT try to use any of the other functions. The boot loop fix is for if you ever use the button method to enter cwm.


----------



## Lightswarm (Jun 11, 2012)

Neph said:


> you can use rom manager to boot into cwm, but DO NOT try to use any of the other functions. The boot loop fix is for if you ever use the button method to enter cwm.


Ahh I see, well seeing that I don't know how to do the button combo, I'll still keep the boot loop fix in case I learn how to do it. Again thanks for the warning.


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

Lightswarm said:


> Thanks I read through all of it, I will keep this in quick reference in case I want to push CWM via ADB. Much appreciated Neph.
> 
> Ahh I see, well seeing that I don't know how to do the button combo, I'll still keep the boot loop fix in case I learn how to do it. Again thanks for the warning.


The post is not just about pushing via ADB. It's about everything you need to understand for using the touch version of the Spectrum recovery. It's the same file as is in the all-in-one pack. I really wish the guy that put out the pack would have done a better job explaining some of the issues that are common to the phone such as the blank screen at reboot.


----------

